# R33 GTR - I still have a big grin



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Well the upgrades I have purchased over the last few months/years have now been fitted. I took my R33 GTR to see RK Tuning, and I can confirm my car has now been transformed!!!! 

The car was stage 1 tuned and had been mapped by GT-Art after Miguel (Newera) had sourced it for me. Having had the car for a couple of years I was beginning to crave some additional power. The target power was 500bhp atf, on went the new Garrett 707160-9 turbos, along with various other parts.

Ron arranged for the car to mapped at Engine Advantages. Both RK and I were amazed by the power the car produced and lets just say 500bhp was achieved (I’ll post a copy of the dyno reading shortly).

Still getting used to the increased power and torque, and the Nismo twin plate clutch does take a little practice, but I have a huge grin on my face.   

Special thanks to RK Tuning for all their help, and to Engine Advantages for a great job with the mapping. Also thanks to Josh (PSI Supply) for all his help with getting me the correct turbos, and to Miguel (Newera) for sourcing me a great car (and for also getting other various parts to me so quickly).

Can’t wait to get on track.


A few photos: The Ring 2006


















Just polished


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

wow very impresive. i am sure that grin will stay on for a real long time. looking foreward to seeing the dyno sheet.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one mate.

Remember, I was in my blue 33 and we passed in opposite directions outside the GP circuit at the 'Ring?


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

I was actually admiring your car in the Newera sold stock!!!

500hp now that's a result!! What were you running before then? 385ish?


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

binjoau said:


> I was actually admiring your car in the Newera sold stock!!!
> 
> 500hp now that's a result!! What were you running before then? 385ish?


Made a bit more than 500bhp:chuckle:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

beutiful GT-R! any engine shots? I love the SE37 wheels also, what size and offset?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice to see the car again - and good to hear you're enjoying it even more now 

Do you think you could perhaps fit a smaller front plate next time?


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Do you think you could perhaps fit a smaller front plate next time?


The police aren't so keen on the small number plate so I have reverted to a normal size plate


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

very nice the Ultima GTR, i like also you car :bowdown1:


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

vortex46 said:


> very nice the Ultima GTR, i like also you car :bowdown1:


The Ultima belongs to one of my friends, we built it in 2005. The Ultima is a very different driving experience compared to my GTR.


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

Crosssr said:


> The Ultima belongs to one of my friends, we built it in 2005. The Ultima is a very different driving experience compared to my GTR.


the ultima is more for the track :chuckle: also i like the license plate of the lancer :clap: 

PS: sorry for my bad english!!!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

*Dyno Print*

As promised copy of the dyno reading:


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

nice 614hp :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

I bet she is rapid! Nice to see a quality GTR with the power to match!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

binjoau said:


> I bet she is rapid! Nice to see a quality GTR with the power to match!


Thanks


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you have an offset on your wheels ?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Only just seen this thread Simon, Great news its all good with the car mate.
Give me a bell when the weather is nice one weekend and we can hook up for a spin.
I bet it feels bloody rapid now!!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

excelent car mate.

hope you dont have the problem i did.

my car dynoed 646hp and 495WHP on a dyno and i was informed, that gt-r's dont lose more than 100hp on dissipation.

i was informed that 550/560HP are a more accurate figure.

try to find that out mate, so you dont get the same dissapointement


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

car looks very nice, sits right and the colour and wheels look good, is it a twin airbag(N reg '96)

under bonnet pics would be good.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i know its an old thread but 135 bhp drivetrain loss LOL

that should be about 525 rwhp for 615 at the engine.

i always work on 15 % which i think is realistic and coincides with dyno runs i have had myself on my own cars.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd guess at a bit more than 15% for a GTR; 10-15 for a rwd setup, maybe 20-25 for awd. All imho though, and all pretty much irrelevant (the car in question must be somewhat fast, whatever the graph shows!)


----------

